# Whats on your Christmas list?



## Benn (Dec 8, 2009)

Christmas is on its way, and so is all the shopping and family get togethers. lets not forget the Christmas list making,(there not just for kids ya know) so...whats on your Christmas list? it can be train related, even if your wife wont even think about buying you another.
i'm hoping to get some O scale Models and a few antique O scales. i cant forget about S scale either, would love some more freight cars and static buildings.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll settle for nice big country ham.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

my list is always very long year round, i don't need BDay or holyday to want stuff  
but in particular we are thinking to get new flat screen TV. the lens on my old DSLR broke and i'm thinking to either get new Lense or just sell DSLR stuff off and get nice pro-sumer one piece camera. but situation with electronics is such there are no good sales going. hopefully there will be something closer to Xmass. 

and then there are trains... while i'm not completely over the itch of buying more and more, i think i reached the point where i'll stop building up quantity unless i come over specific items.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Oh,Lord...Deliver us from the wrath of the SNOW STORM*

First thing I want for Christmas is a Snow Blower. I said this to my wife as we talked over a 5ft. snow bank this morning. Her reply was"What about the new computer.....I thusly and obediantly returned to my slave like endeavors of snow removal. hwell:hwell: Yes kids...there will be a White Christmas,with a vengence!. As for Train related stuff...gift certificates to my LHS, gift ebay card would be nice too. But that Snow Blower sure would be nice!! :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mac, you need to avoid duplication of equipment to conserve your money. For example, you have a wife---why would you need a snowblower? Just get her a better shovel.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*My Baby can still Throw it!*

Yeah Reck, I've had her for 28 years and she can still shovel snow.....and other things too! My wife sent the kids a picture of me standing at the end of our driveway with the caption..."Missing you on this snowy day!" Of course my son responded with "Just buy a darn snow blower!" Oh those smart aleck kids!:laugh:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

What I want for Christmas is for the county to finally plow our road. Due to the economy they snow plow once a week when there is nothing to plow (sparks flying)and when it snows they wait till dry weather returns.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wish for a more Happy and prosperous year in the whole world.
Peace on earth and good will toward men.:thumbsup:

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!

Trains I don't dare ask for trains. LOL

I know what she would say!:laugh:

My wish list goes on through out the year. But even Santa Claus doesn't bring me any trains!
It's up to me and me only to supply myself.

(though she did get me a bunch of hallmark train ornaments. Hmmm she has a train heart after all somewhere buried in her. :laugh


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tomorrow is the Nashville, TN Annual Christmas Toy Train Show. We'll be arriving about the time the place opens, then on to the Toy Train Museum after that. Since my fiance's Motorific Track arrived today, I think it's safe to say I can buy myself whatever presents I can afford, without any "But, Honey.."s. *L* Merry Chrismas to all. And, since today is the first day of the eight days of lights, Happy Hanukkah to all, as well!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm content with a box of parts to piece together...one good box'll carry me through the winter.

The only thing hobby related I would like to get is a replacement wireless remote camera---I really enjoyed looking at my work from an HO scale person's level...


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

My wishlist was just some more track and and some N gauge freight cars. I know I'm getting them because I picked them out!!!!


----------

